# Day 22 and nothing’s hatched! Should i help?



## B5atrice! (Apr 17, 2020)

This is my first time trying to hatch chicks and i’ve got 4 eggs in an incubator. They were candled at day 18 and were all developed. It’s now day 22 and they’ve still not hatched out. I’m getting really worried especially with no experience. They’ve been rocking but haven’t internally pipped yet and i haven’t heard any cheeping. The temperature has been correct and the humidity has been at 40% and is now upped to 65%. When should i help? What should i do? Someone please help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You shouldn't help at all at this stage. If you're seeing rocking then they are getting ready to hatch. If they scream then they're stuck and will need help. But only if they scream.

What happened is that your thermo is reading higher than the actual temp. 

If you were to help now chances are they have not fully absorbed the yolk and would die or would bleed to death because the veins on the membrane have not shut down yet.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was going to say the same thing as Robin, please don't help them just yet, if you get to day 24 and still no pips or zips, then let us know and we'll help you figure this out but right now, it's most likely just that your thermometer was not reading correctly so they are taking a few extra days to hatch. Try to relax! You've done the right thing coming here and asking.


----------



## B5atrice! (Apr 17, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I was going to say the same thing as Robin, please don't help them just yet, if you get to day 24 and still no pips or zips, then let us know and we'll help you figure this out but right now, it's most likely just that your thermometer was not reading correctly so they are taking a few extra days to hatch. Try to relax! You've done the right thing coming here and asking.


Thank you for responding! One pipped yesterday and we're now excitingly waiting for their arrival. The rest have also been rocking. I think adding more humidity did the trick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, your temps were too low. Too high of a humidity level actually causes the peeps to hatch too wet. 

But you've got a pip, it should be out in no more than 24 hours. The real fun is getting ready to start.


----------



## B5atrice! (Apr 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No, your temps were too low. Too high of a humidity level actually causes the peeps to hatch too wet.
> 
> But you've got a pip, it should be out in no more than 24 hours. The real fun is getting ready to start.


Hatched in the night and is chirping his head off! He's so cute


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent news. What is the status on the others?


----------



## B5atrice! (Apr 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Excellent news. What is the status on the others?


Unfortunately the rest didn't hatch but we are collecting some new friends on Thursday!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you put a stuffed toy in the brooder until you pick up the others? Baby peeps really stress when they're alone. 

Stinks that you didn't get at least one more to hatch.


----------



## B5atrice! (Apr 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Have you put a stuffed toy in the brooder until you pick up the others? Baby peeps really stress when they're alone.
> 
> Stinks that you didn't get at least one more to hatch.


Yes he's got a cuddly toy that he snuggles on a night. I'm with him in the day so he's fine until then.


----------



## B5atrice! (Apr 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Have you put a stuffed toy in the brooder until you pick up the others? Baby peeps really stress when they're alone.
> 
> Stinks that you didn't get at least one more to hatch.


He's a bantam though and the only chicks i could find are warren hybrids. They're slightly younger than him but only by 2 days, will they be ok?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They should be fine. He's a little more mature but having company will make him beyond happy.

I'm so glad you could find him some mates to live with.


----------



## B5atrice! (Apr 17, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They should be fine. He's a little more mature but having company will make him beyond happy.
> 
> I'm so glad you could find him some mates to live with.


Me too lol He's got quite a mouth on him whenever someone leaves him alone and he wants attention.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol sounds typical, boy they can be loud when they are left alone!


----------

